

Rob Fords Office Hired A Hacker To Destroy The Crack Tape - darkbot
http://www.vice.com/en_us/read/rob-fords-office-hired-a-hacker-to-destroy-the-crack-tape

======
jlgreco
Re: the second image half-way down the article:

I don't understand why people keep on coming up with novel overly complicated
ways to censor images. Just use a black polygon. Not the "spray can", not a
bunch of scribbles with the "pen" tool, not a distorted twist tool, not the
acid inspired thing used in this case...

Is the idea here to "accidentally" leak the censored information while giving
yourself plausible deniability? It appears awfully reversible...

~~~
IvyMike
I think it might be the second--a protest against the need for self
censorship.

Along those lines, a local DJs admitted that whenever he bleeped profanity, he
actually put the beep after whatever word was being censored. Like "What the
fuckBEEP". He claimed he never got a single complaint.

~~~
jlgreco
It seems to be at least standard practice to let the leading "f-" through..
rather pointless censorship if you ask me.

------
otoburb
I'm usually happy to see my home town featured on the front page of HN, but
not this time. The scandal with the mayor's office throughout his tenure has
been a terrible distraction and media circus.

~~~
jmngomes
Why hasn't the people rallied to boot this guy out of office? Crappy
politicians are the norm but, come on, this guy is an all time low!

~~~
otoburb
The city council is trying to put forth motions to hasten his exit from
office[1].

[1] [http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/deputy-mayor-councillors-
urge-r...](http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/deputy-mayor-councillors-urge-rob-
ford-to-step-aside-1.1530351)

------
dade_
Every TV, my Twitter feed, Facebook, Google News, Google+, Newsblur... all Rob
Ford. HN was my last refuge from this madness. It is so unbelievably
ridiculous, this could (should) be a Chuck Palahniuk story.

